# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Gerhard Richter

## E=mc²

*Gerhard Richter*
Subjektet e kuadrove te tij jane anonime, ashtu sic eshte ndoshta edhe stili i tij. Por Gerhard Richter di ta tregoje te verteten e jetes edhe pa te shokuar. E ta mendosh pastaj se shume artiste, qe nuk bejne ndonje kushedi se cfare jane me te famshem se ai. Ka nga ata artiste qe revolucione nuk dine te bejne, por qe jane teper te zote ta rrefejne ate, me nje liber apo si ne rastin e Gerhard Richter-it, me piktura. Shumices prej jush ky emer nuk ju thote asgje, e megjithate ky zoteri eshte ndoshta piktori bashkekohor me i rendesishem. Nese do tju kishte ndodhur te shihnit ndonjehere nje veper te tij, nuk do te mundeshit kurre te mos e kujtonit. Pikturat e tij ngjajne si fotografi. Teknika e Richter-it, si per kuadrot abstrakte, ashtu dhe per ato figurative, eshte gjithmone e njejta. Si imazhi, ashtu edhe abstraksioni jane ndertuar mbi telajo me mjaft pika ngjyrash, mbi te cilat artisti kalon lehtesisht me pas penelata te medha, duke e sfumuar siperfaqen me ngjyre ende te fresket e duke krijuar kryevepra te verteta. Kuadrot e Richter-it jane ashtu si jeta e tij, nje vijimesi ngjarjesh qe ky piktor i ka pershkuar si te ishin nje penelate qe kalon mbi telajo pa ngecur gjekundi. I lindur ne Gjermanine Lindore, kur komunistet i fusnin hundet dhe spiunonin gjithcka e ku futeshe ne burg edhe nese e beje cicin ne menyre antirevolucionare, ndersa kishte arritur me tren prane kufirit te Gjermanise se lire, asaj Perendimore, vendosi te mos zbriste, sic duhej te bente sipas rregullave te hekurta te vendosura nga regjimi. Duke rrezikuar burgun, madje edhe denimin me vdekje, kaloi kufirin pa u dalluar nga asnje roje, sikur te ishte nje nga penelat e tij duke rreshqitur mbi siperfaqe Gjate gjithe jetes do te beje gjera thelbesore dhe teper te rendesishme per historine e artit bashkekohor, pa arritur qe ndokush ta vere re talentin e tij. Krejt pa u ndjere, pa zhurme e buje ai kaloi nga anonimati tek te qenit emer i njohur dhe tek fama. Edhe arti i vet eshte paksa i ketille, subjektet e kuadrove te tij, te marra nga fotografite e shkrepura ne shumicen e rasteve nga ai, jane peizazhe anonime, fotografi anonime gazetash apo edhe vazo anonime lulesh, qe sapo kalojne ne doren e ketij artisti arrijne te kthehen ne simbole unike te jetes sone te perditshme. Richter e parandjeu heret qe bota do te tronditej nga imazhet. Kuptoi qe gjithcka qe na rrethon do behej pjese e nje realitetit paralel, botes se imazheve dhe fotografive. Keshtu me pikturen e tij vendosi te krijoje nje univers te trete me nderthurjen e imazheve dhe realitetit. Kuadrot e tij abstrakte nuk jane kontradiktore, por origjina dhe fundi i cdo imazhi. Para realitetit eshte abstraksioni: po te mendojme per boten para botes, ne mendje nuk na vijne imazhe, por dicka abstrakte. Destinacioni i imazheve, te harruara perkohesisht, eshte te kthehen perseri ne asgjene abstrakte nga vijne. Kuadrot figurative me subjekte fotografike qe tregojne pra nje kalim nga nje abstraksion te tjetri, jane perfaqesues te jetes njerezore qe fillon nga hici dhe perfundon ne hic, te pakten me cnjeh shkenca. Richteri eshte nje materialist i vertete, jo sepse perkrah metodat konsumiste, por sepse beson ne kufizimin e gjithckaje ne ate cfare jemi ne kete vend e kete cast. Nuk mund te thuhet qe eshte nje ateist qe nuk beson ne Zot, por mund te konsiderohet nje skeptik, nje njeri qe thelle nuk beson ne asgje, madje jo shume as ne vete artin e tij. Eshte per kete shkeputje qe ia ka dale te realizoje kuadro qe emocionojne, duke paraqitur esencen e jetes pa dashur te shese ndonje teori, thjesht duke dashur te na tregoje boten qe na kalon para sysh. Pikturat e tij, ne fakt japin pershtypjen sikur jane ne levizje, sikur kalojne rrembimthi para sysh, si jeta jone.
Zakonisht Richter-i i realizon kuadrot abstrakte me nuanca te shumefishta te ngjyrave, ndersa ato figurative kane tone gri. Kjo nuk te sjell humor te mire, eshte sikur bie gjithmone shi ose pak bore. Duke shpikur nje teknike dhe stil anonim, por unik, Richter-i ua ka punuar piktoreve te tjere, qe tani nuk dine si ta paraqesin realitetin pa u akuzuar se po kopjojne mjeshtrin gjerman. Sfumaturat e Richter-it jane pak si prerjet mbi telajon e Fontana-se apo papastertite e Pollock-ut, qe ne rast se dikush provon te kopjoje e kupton dhe shkruan nuk eshte i gjithe mielli nga thesi yt!. Por, nje papasterti e kuqe eshte e ngjashme me nje te zeze dhe nje prerje dhjete centimetra eshte shume  e ngjashme me nje 12, kurse te Richter-i nuk ndodh keshtu, meqe ai perdor imazhe krejt te largeta duke sugjeruar se jane te gjithe te njejta ne fund te dites se gjate te quajtur jete. Ndoshta per kete, dhe pse shume i madh e i rendesishem nuk njihet, sic ndodh me shume artiste qe jane pa talent, por ama te famshem. Richter-i thote te verteten per jeten dhe e verteta dhemb, prandaj lind instinkti per ta pare ne drejtimin e nje artisti te keq, qe me artin e tij nuk ben tjeter vecse tregon genjeshtra. E verteta e Richter-it eshte elegante, nderkohe qe shumica prej nesh parapelqen genjeshtrat qe nuk na vene ne krize dhe nuk na fusin dyshimin dhe ankthin qe cdo gje nuk eshte tjeter  vecse nje abstraksion i madh dhe ajo qe shohim dhe jetojme vetem loja e ngadalte e nje filmi. Para nje pikture te Richter-it mberthehesh nga terrori se je bere i verber, nga dyshimi i tmerrshem se bota eshte vetem nje mirazh i larget. Po te kalohet frika e vdekjes, qe eshte pak a shume si te kapercesh marramendjet dhe ta lesh veten te depertohesh nga  siperfaqja e botes e paraqitur nga artisti gjerman, duke u mahnitur nga pikturat e tij abstrakte te ngjashme me njollat e drites, atehere ndergjegjesohesh per madheshtine e tij dhe se sa e veshtire eshte sot, bombarduar nga sms-te e interneti, te besh nje pikture, te bukur a te shemtuar nuk ka rendesi, qe arrin te flase me sinqeritetin e jetes. Rihter, jo si emri i tij sizmik, nuk ka qene kurre nga ata termete qe kane tronditur themelin e historise se artit, po nje ultratingull qe ben pluhur te gjitha format, qe ne emer te piktures, tregojne genjeshtra per artin dhe syte tane.

----------


## E=mc²

Disa punime nga piktori Gerhard Richter.

----------

